# Bloop. I'm alive!



## Lizzle (Apr 7, 2010)

Hi all! I've been non-existent for awhile, pretty much, and maybe some of you noticed by website died. I basically ran out of money and it came down to paying for the website versus paying for mousie food and bedding. So obviously you know what I chose!

My mice are alive and well, and though I haven't been breeding lately, I've decided to start up again. My project now involves mostly Satins. I love them so!

So, I just wanted to say hi to everyone! :lol:


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

How are those little koi mice doing!?


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

Hi!!! I'm still waiting to hear from the lab with the hairless when the shipping embargo has been lifted......its just been so cold! (except those couple BEAUTIFUL days that I seriously miss...lol)


----------



## Lizzle (Apr 7, 2010)

Rhas, they are great! They had a lovely litter not too long ago. There was only one brindle and the rest were all black and white patched. They are SO cute!

Unfortunately, though, my Snugglebutt ended up passing away last week.  He had had a stroke awhile ago, and then I think he probably had another one. He could barely balance himself upright and his poor little head was all sideways. I loved that little guy so muchly. He was the father of one lovely litter. 

Stina, yay! I hope it's soon! This weather has certainly been hell. Ugh. I can't wait for spring.. I really CAN'T. D:


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

SNUGGLEBUTT!? Noooo. :| 
What kind of litter did he father?

I still have his son, looks just like him, just standard, and not poor rex.


----------



## Lizzle (Apr 7, 2010)

His litter included a couple pure blacks, a little boy almost identical to him, another boy (who is HUGE!) who's all black and white marbled, and one white unbelievably gorgeous satin girl with a lovely rex coat. She's my favorite. :X

I have noticed something unusual about some of my Snugglebutt descendants, though, and it appears to me that several of them have a sort of balancing issue that reminds me of Snugglebutt. Like, when they stand on their hind legs, they will sway to one side a little bit. Or perhaps they think they are dancing? :lol:


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Oh dear! I haven't had any trouble with my son of snugglebutt. I hope they're okay!

I have an X-brindle with serious balance issues. It's a little sad looking, but she gets around okay.

You should get pics of his big son, and the one that looks like him.


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

are the ones acting that way pink eyed? If so its probably just related to their vision.

with x-brindle the wobbliness is related directly to the x-brindle gene...only some are wobbly though, others are perfectly normal...it seems to be the heavier brindled ones that have the most wobbliness.


----------



## Lizzle (Apr 7, 2010)

Rhas - Oh I would take a picture of him, but I already gave him away to a friend of a friend. xD I'll get a picture of his lovely daughter whom I'm kind of obsessed with, though - she looks like my Snugglebutt too.

Stina - Yes, they are all pink-eyed! How odd though, I never made that connection and my other pink eyed mice don't seem to have that problem, but they are fat heads.


----------

